# Edward Reynolds on Prayer [Hosea 14:1-3]



## Wayne (Mar 7, 2010)

I've placed this in the Spiritual Warfare forum, as I think it fits well here, though it could have gone to the Quotes forum just as easily. I had not read any of Reynolds before, but this afternoon found his contribution in completing the _Commentary on Hosea_ by Jeremiah Burroughs. Burroughs died before he could finish his work on that book, and works by Thomas Hall, on chapter 13, and Edward Reynolds, on chapter 14, were utilized to complete the _Commentary_.

I found this section particularly helpful and encouraging.

From Reynolds sermon on Hosea 14:1-3, as found in Jeremiah Burroughs' Commentary on Hosea (SDG, 1989): 617-618.



> The services which we thus prepare must be taken from him; they must not be the issues of our own private and fleshly hearts; for nothing can go to God, but that which comes from him. And this phrase seems to import these three things: 1. We must attend to his will, as the rule of our prayers, 1 John v. 14.
> 2. We must attend to his precepts and promises, as the matter of our prayers, 2 Sam. vii. 25.
> 3. We must attend to the guidance of his Holy Spirit, as the life and principle of our prayers, without which we know not what to ask, Rom. viii. 26; Zech. ii. 10; Job xxxvii. 19.
> . . .
> ...


----------

